#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  Vrouw zoekt man voor huwelijk

## Mina3

Salam beste mensen, ik ben een vrouw uit Antwerpen 40 jaar ( gescheiden) kids 
Ik ben hbo geschoold, zoek iemand in de zelfde situatie, die ook terug opnieuw wil beginnen. 
Mannen die graag willen trouwen, kinderen zijn welkom, liefst iemand die weet wat hij wil, en toe is aan de volgende stap, liefst iemand die ook het geloof belangrijk vindt( leeftijd tot 55jaar)
Hobby's wandelen, communicatie, gezelligheid.
Pm al je jezelf hierin kan terugvinden.

----------


## H.mohamed

Hoi. Zou je graag wil leren kunnen .. gr Hisham

----------


## mohammed1

amad 48j uit iraq afkomst
in Nederland woont 22 jaar in almere stad
Lengte 178cm Gewicht 78kg
lieve man aardig en sportieve 
drink geen alcohol en niet rooken
hou van grappig ,reizen en boeken, lessen, computer,sporten 
en wandelen fietsen
wns een aardig lieve vrouw voor goode relatie


Mijn ervaringen 
Fysiotherapie en coach voetbaltrainer en anders arabic leraar


bellen of whatsapp of stuur me je email
0031614039180
[email protected]

----------


## Mina3

Stuur me een Pm

----------


## mohammed1

salam alaykom

0614039180

----------


## SportFreak

Waarom geven jullie je nummer ?

Heb je geen respect voor je zelf ?

----------


## Mina3

*♀️

----------


## mohammed1

ik ben respect man en seriouze daarom ik geef mijn telefoon nummer

----------


## SamirPlus

> Waarom geven jullie je nummer ?
> 
> Heb je geen respect voor je zelf ?


Wil je ook een aanzoek doen?  :tong uitsteken: 
Zij spelen vals h? Door direct hun nummer te geven, maar ik denk (hoop) dat de topic-starter wel weet hoe of wat ze wil.
Gasten die geen moeite doen, die kan ze direct bestempelen als oninteressant en wanhopig.
En dan zijn het ook nog eens niet-Marokkanen... Beter kan je gewoon niet hebben...  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## SamirPlus

> *♀️


Wat betekent dit, als ik vragen mag?

----------


## Mina3

Mannen die hun nr op een pagina plaatsen, ik ga me daar niet over uitspreken ( zou sommige op hun tenen trappen) 
Samir ik heb geen idee wat die tekens betekenen, misschien een geheime code 😂

----------


## mohammed1

dat is mijn eigen nummer
heb je me gebelt
eerst je moet zekerheid en dan beslesen.
op lete van jouw mond anders je krijgt schtraf van allah

----------


## mohammed1

ik zoek seriuze vrouw om te trauwen

----------


## SamirPlus

> Mannen die hun nr op een pagina plaatsen, ik ga me daar niet over uitspreken ( zou sommige op hun tenen trappen) 
> Samir ik heb geen idee wat die tekens betekenen, misschien een geheime code 😂


Okeejj, ik hoefde het ook niet echt te weten, maar ik dacht als je wat had te melden, dan moet je dat wel on een taal doen die we allemaal kunnen verstaan/begrijpen, toch?  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## mohammed1

salam alaykom
dat is belangrijk
darna we gaan begunen praten
ik ben muslim alhamdo lillah
ik zoek van mijn haart een goede vrouw voor goed leven
dus graag laat we met islam praten

----------


## jussef

Salaam Mina,

Vraag me af of je al voorzien bent van een leuke man?
Zoo niet,,,dan zou ik graag in contact willen komen met jou.
Ik hoor graag van je!
groetjes

----------


## Mina3

Stuur een pm

----------


## seh

beste mina3.
ik ben een gescheiden man van 49 en nu weer toe aan de ogende stap.. opzoek naar een vrouw die weer wat ze wil en ook graag naar de next level wil.
heb 2 kids ..ben zelfstandig en goede baan..

je heb me interesse gewekt omdat je vooral in de zelfde situatie zit.
wil toch graag meer van je weten.


stuur me een pm of mail me.

----------


## Amir-Brant

Salam,
Wat voor man zoek je?
Groetjes
Amir

----------


## Mina3

Stuur me een pm

----------


## amir1

> Salam beste mensen, ik ben een vrouw uit Antwerpen 40 jaar ( gescheiden) kids 
> Ik ben hbo geschoold, zoek iemand in de zelfde situatie, die ook terug opnieuw wil beginnen. 
> Mannen die graag willen trouwen, kinderen zijn welkom, liefst iemand die weet wat hij wil, en toe is aan de volgende stap, liefst iemand die ook het geloof belangrijk vindt( leeftijd tot 55jaar)
> Hobby's wandelen, communicatie, gezelligheid.
> Pm al je jezelf hierin kan terugvinden.


Salam alaikom. Stuur mij jou mailadres naar privebericht.heb intress

----------


## Amir-Brant

salaam, 
Hoe je bij privgesprekken?

----------


## Amir-Brant

salaam,
Hoe kom je bij privgesprekken?

----------


## Karim90

> Salam beste mensen, ik ben een vrouw uit Antwerpen 40 jaar ( gescheiden) kids 
> Ik ben hbo geschoold, zoek iemand in de zelfde situatie, die ook terug opnieuw wil beginnen. 
> Mannen die graag willen trouwen, kinderen zijn welkom, liefst iemand die weet wat hij wil, en toe is aan de volgende stap, liefst iemand die ook het geloof belangrijk vindt( leeftijd tot 55jaar)
> Hobby's wandelen, communicatie, gezelligheid.
> Pm al je jezelf hierin kan terugvinden.


Salam
Ik ben 48 jaar uit utrecht.
Ben je nog opzoek?
Groetjes

----------


## Karim90

Ik wil je graag leren kennen. 
Als je interesse heb dan hoor ik graag van jou.

----------


## amin 35

Hi ik ben een marokkaanse man van breda en uit marokko nador en ik ben 47 jaar hoor van jou dankje

----------


## amin 35

Sellem hoor niets van jou tot snel beslama

----------


## Mohamed51

Asselaam Wa3alaikom ben 51 jaar en weduwnaar

----------


## Mohamed51

Hallo ben je nog zoekende zuster

----------

